# Storing lye solution



## cleangrip (Jan 22, 2015)

Usually when making my liquid soap I will mix my lye/water solution and then almost add immediately to my oils. Has anyone made a large quantity of water/lye solution, and then stored it for an extended period of time? It would be nice to have a pre mixed lye solution that I could just add to my oils when making the same batches over and over. So I guess my question is this, would there be a potential problem of the lye solution going bad or separating over time? Thanks!


----------



## Susie (Jan 22, 2015)

It is called Masterbatching, and it is fine to do.  Several folks in here routinely masterbatch.


----------

